# Anyone have a CFESA license?



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

CFESA - Commercial Food Equipment Service Association

I'm thinking about getting this training and EGS and refrigeration license and was wondering if anyone here as this. If so do you feel it was worth the time and money to get?

I'd like to one day start my own shop and working on restaurant equipment would be a nice niche for me.


----------



## AkonJakson (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats cool.. You must do it..


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

And you must post an intro.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

phishfood said:


> And you must post an intro.


You think he would have gotten away with 414 posts without one?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Keefer w said:


> You think he would have gotten away with 414 posts without one?


Relic posted an intro when he started.

akonjakson hasn't, and is posting nonsense in various threads just to get his signature line links in circulation.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Relic said:


> CFESA - Commercial Food Equipment Service Association
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this training and EGS and refrigeration license and was wondering if anyone here as this. If so do you feel it was worth the time and money to get?
> 
> I'd like to one day start my own shop and working on restaurant equipment would be a nice niche for me.


Risky business working for restaurants ...

Make sure you collect up front ...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Risky business working for restaurants ...
> 
> Make sure you collect up front ...



While I do not have a strict policy in place about restaurants I can say that I do not willingly go after any work for restaurants and restaurant owners. Franchise or corporate joints are not so bad because a manager is dealing with other people money. In my experience restaurant owners are the worst business owners to deal with. 

Never have figured out what it is about owning a restaurant that convinces a person they are more special and deserving of 5 start treatment. Very few positive experiences with restaurants. But in all fairness that is from a plumber perspective, refrigeration is a different game. A freezer or cooler down is an emergency. 

A word of caution Relic. Do not spread yourself thin with the variety of services you offer. One man can only do so much, and services that don't naturally go together can sink a business quick. Remember Plumbing, HVAC, Electrical, and Refrigeration are all separate businesses and should be treated as such. 

Number 8 is a good read. 

http://www.contractorscfo.com/pdf/SR-T21_2005.pdf


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> While I do not have a strict policy in place about restaurants I can say that I do not willingly go after any work for restaurants and restaurant owners. Franchise or corporate joints are not so bad because a manager is dealing with other people money. In my experience restaurant owners are the worst business owners to deal with.
> 
> Never have figured out what it is about owning a restaurant that convinces a person they are more special and deserving of 5 start treatment. Very few positive experiences with restaurants. But in all fairness that is from a plumber perspective, refrigeration is a different game. A freezer or cooler down is an emergency.
> 
> ...


I disagree Indie ...
Those services you mentioned are all associated and is easily tied together in one business ..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I disagree Indie ...
> Those services you mentioned are all associated and is easily tied together in one business ..



I disagree with you disagreeing. When you are starting out and are only one guy it can be a business killer trying to do all that work. What do you stock, what tools do you carry, or need to have, etc.... 

Maybe it is just in my area but the OMS that tries to do it all is usually chasing his tail more than he is doing one thing very well. 

Not to offend, but if I recall you inherited a business correct? That is a lot different than building if from the ground up.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> Number 8 is a good read.
> 
> http://www.contractorscfo.com/pdf/SR-T21_2005.pdf


I really like the last sentence ... Where it says refer your plumbing work to some other company and HOPEFULLY they throw you back referrals...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> I disagree with you disagreeing. When you are starting out and are only one guy it can be a business killer trying to do all that work. What do you stock, what tools do you carry, or need to have, etc....
> 
> Maybe it is just in my area but the OMS that tries to do it all is usually chasing his tail more than he is doing one thing very well.
> 
> Not to offend, but if I recall you inherited a business correct? That is a lot different than building if from the ground up.


My father was a OMS ... Then when I started working for him I expanded our services to cover everything ...

Back then when he was a OMS all he did was plumbing ... I went out and got the needed training and certification to venture into all the aspects ...

I never turned down a job .. Regardless of scope of work .. If I didn't know I would hire employees that did ... Under them I learned ...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> My father was a OMS ... Then when I started working for him I expanded our services to cover everything ...
> 
> Back then when he was a OMS all he did was plumbing ... I went out and got the needed training and certification to venture into all the aspects ...
> 
> I never turned down a job .. Regardless of scope of work .. If I didn't know I would hire employees that did ... Under them I learned ...



I figured I would get more of a response out of you. :laughing:

My comments were qualified with saying that around here many of the OMS that offer the full buffet of services spend more time running around than they do making real money focusing on one aspect and doing it well. 

Maybe I'm way off base and there are more successful OMS that offer all those services than I think, but conventional wisdom would argue with it being a good idea.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm right smack in the middle between Washington, dc and Baltimore. I hold a lot of licenses and thought about how I could leverage them to include services for my future shop. I plan to hopefully be fully running within 2 years. I'm taking my time and not rushing. 

Indie has a point about spreading myself too thin and I see the pitfall there, but I have so many restaurants between the two cities, I'd hate to pass up the easy money. I already have my universal cfc and could get that CFESA license to service them. I dunno, I am just worried that plumbing service won't get the phone ringing enough.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Relic said:


> I'm right smack in the middle between Washington, dc and Baltimore. I hold a lot of licenses and thought about how I could leverage them to include services for my future shop. I plan to hopefully be fully running within 2 years. I'm taking my time and not rushing.
> 
> Indie has a point about spreading myself too thin and I see the pitfall there, but I have so many restaurants between the two cities, I'd hate to pass up the easy money. I already have my universal cfc and could get that CFESA license to service them. I dunno, I am just worried that plumbing service won't get the phone ringing enough.


How many license do you have?

Plumbing is not a good choice. It ain't 1990 no more.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Around here, most non-franchise restaurants are owned by Greeks and Albanians. Their culture must encourage lying and non payment of services, because they are consistently the tightest and greediest people to work for. That being said, the $10,000 non-payment that pushed me towards selling my shop was by an Armenian. The bulk of the $200-500 theft of services was by whities, so go figure.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Plumber said:


> How many license do you have?
> 
> Plumbing is not a good choice. It ain't 1990 no more.


4x Journeyman plumbing and gas fitter licenses
Backflow cert
UA21 and DC pipe welding
Med gas installer
Universal CFC
Osha 30
UA STAR cert

Prob some more, just can't remember lol. I'm looking to get the CFESA licence too. As well as upgrade to master for the 4 J cards I have.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Around here, most non-franchise restaurants are owned by Greeks and Albanians. Their culture must encourage lying and non payment of services, because they are consistently the tightest and greediest people to work for. That being said, the $10,000 non-payment that pushed me towards selling my shop was by an Armenian. The bulk of the $200-500 theft of services was by whities, so go figure.


Sorry for that. Of course, if you're dealing with 90% whites, the chances are 90% greater of running into crooks and only 10% for anyone else. One thing customer service has taught me: I am not racist. I hate everyone.

The fault lies not with the Armenian, but with the businessperson who allowed it to happen. I had a judge tell me flat out to be careful who I deal with as she ruled against me.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Relic said:


> I'm right smack in the middle between Washington, dc and Baltimore. I hold a lot of licenses and thought about how I could leverage them to include services for my future shop. I plan to hopefully be fully running within 2 years. I'm taking my time and not rushing.
> 
> Indie has a point about spreading myself too thin and I see the pitfall there, but I have so many restaurants between the two cities, I'd hate to pass up the easy money. I already have my universal cfc and could get that CFESA license to service them. I dunno, I am just worried that plumbing service won't get the phone ringing enough.


If I were to choose what service to go with I would lean towards the refrigeration side of a business. HVAC and refrigeration are the only trades where people do not have as easy access to repair parts and with refrigeration being controlled by the EPA its a safe bet that the protection would last. 

Plumbing has been so whored out that you can buy parts anywhere. Residential HVAC is becoming a bit more available, but refrigeration is still protected. That has to count for something.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree with you Indie, hvac is money in the bank. I've seen people leave a leaking sink or toilet, but god forbid if the AC stops working. They'll mortgage the house to get cool air. I've been holding a hvac apprentice license for about 15 years now rofl. Maybe I should go test out to get my hvac journeyman card.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*what is going on here today?*



422 plumber said:


> Around here, most non-franchise restaurants are owned by Greeks and Albanians. Their culture must encourage lying and non payment of services, because they are consistently the tightest and greediest people to work for. That being said, the $10,000 non-payment that pushed me towards selling my shop was by an Armenian. The bulk of the $200-500 theft of services was by whities, so go figure.


What is going on with the negative energy today?
I'm on here after a long week, looking for some light heartendness, and I see another post consisting of spewing.
How is someone of said ancestry supposed to feel being referred to as "their culture must encourage lying and non-payment of services"? On a public forum.
No race has a monopoly on being an a$$hole.
The restaurant owners, of said origin who I know, are adamant about having their bills paid. A pain in the a$$ over the course of the job, absolutely.
I would challenge you to compare your credit score with any of my friends of said ancestry in the restaurant industry. 
I hope for your sake that this is a one time verbal diarrhea incident you had.
Malaka.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> What is going on with the negative energy today?
> I'm on here after a long week, looking for some light heartendness, and I see another post consisting of spewing.
> How is someone of said ancestry supposed to feel being referred to as "their culture must encourage lying and non-payment of services"? On a public forum.
> No race has a monopoly on being an a$$hole.
> ...


Why complain about negativity then call someone that? If your that revved up by what someone wrote take a few minutes before posting.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*it's a reaction*



Indie said:


> Why complain about negativity then call someone that? If your that revved up by what someone wrote take a few minutes before posting.


It's a measured, thought out response. No threats, racism, or the like. 
What part of my post did you disagree with?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> What is going on with the negative energy today?
> I'm on here after a long week, looking for some light heartendness, and I see another post consisting of spewing.
> How is someone of said ancestry supposed to feel being referred to as "their culture must encourage lying and non-payment of services"? On a public forum.
> No race has a monopoly on being an a$$hole.
> ...


AHHAAHAH !:laughing:
I haven't here that since my Greek buddy moved out of town. ahahaha !:laughing:


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Indie said:


> If I were to choose what service to go with I would lean towards the refrigeration side of a business. HVAC and refrigeration are the only trades where people do not have as easy access to repair parts and with refrigeration being controlled by the EPA its a safe bet that the protection would last.
> 
> Plumbing has been so whored out that you can buy parts anywhere. Residential HVAC is becoming a bit more available, but refrigeration is still protected. That has to count for something.


We are a plumbing/hvac shop and it is funny how much stuff homeowners can order online one guy called me for a lg install bid only to find out he had bought and ordered the indoor and outdoor unit online and the outdoor unit has a 410 charge not nitro it really does get under my skin because everyday we drive by the same gas plant that installed their own goodman condensers i still can believe the amount of goodman stuff the consumer can buy online


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

wyplumber said:


> We are a plumbing/hvac shop and it is funny how much stuff homeowners can order online one guy called me for a lg install bid only to find out he had bought and ordered the indoor and outdoor unit online and the outdoor unit has a 410 charge not nitro it really does get under my skin because everyday we drive by the same gas plant that installed their own goodman condensers i still can believe the amount of goodman stuff the consumer can buy online



Eventually all will be available thanks to the internet. Still, people are more afraid of HVAC work than any other trade work. 

At some point the government will change enough laws to control internet commerce of such products.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

My buddy is a licensed hvac guy and tells me all the time how crazy good the money can be if you want it. He says 60% of his no ac calls are simple things like capacitor bad or low charge or even thermostat is set to off. With a minimum charge out, it's easy money and the best part is the HO's love you for it.

The markup on new units is crazy good too. So, I am going to get certified in some of these heat pumps as well as hvac master license and offer hvac services. No reason not too really.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

As long as you spend wisely you can do it. It is all of the high tech toys in hopes of using them that can get you into trouble. The only issue I have, for the most part, is that I have a large customer that gives me time restrictions. I may have to be there within 2 hours of an email. I have no excuses do it or lose it. If you don't have this problem then most customers are willing to wait.

I personally fell that a larger service area is far worse than diversity. Windshield time blows unless you are getting paid for it. If you have the hours in to take your refrigerant exam go for it. In the mean time if I were you I would get NATE certified. That will look way better than any of the certs you mentioned, IMO.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Relic said:


> My buddy is a licensed hvac guy and tells me all the time how crazy good the money can be if you want it. He says 60% of his no ac calls are simple things like capacitor bad or low charge or even thermostat is set to off. With a minimum charge out, it's easy money and the best part is the HO's love you for it.
> 
> The markup on new units is crazy good too. So, I am going to get certified in some of these heat pumps as well as hvac master license and offer hvac services. No reason not too really.



The short time that I was working with a company where I had a chance to tag along with the HVAC tech really opened my eyes to the HVAC world. 

People damn near throw money at you to make their furnaces work or the ac so that they are no longer cold or hot. Which explains why those guys are such DIVA's. 

I pass leads to a HVAC guy and his schedule is crazy at times. When he is working its usually late into the evening, but the money is phenomenal. The down side is he has long stretches where he has no work at all. Given the fact that they just took a cruise makes me think I chose the wrong profession. :laughing:


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Well getting our ground source heat pump cert has given us no gshp sales it has resulted in lots new Furnace installs


----------

